# Do people with Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder pass or fail on medical?



## sydney_dream (Aug 18, 2013)

I would greatly appreciate, if someone has knowledge on whether people with Obsessive-compulsive disorder are able or unable to pass the medical test.

Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2013)

It would really depend on the severity of it and if their were any other underlying medical/mental health conditions. 

Some would pass others not, depends on treatment being received or had in the past, medicine needed, if the person can work or attend school despite it. 

Its all about potential cost to the Australian Government in health care, education, welfare payments, social care and therapies. If the cost is deemed to be too high the visa will be rejected. If not or if the person is expected to recover soon ie they are undergoing the correct treatment then they could get the visa.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sydney_dream, 

to add to what __shel_ already posted, the Panel Member Instructions (for doctors) state on page 29: 



> *27 Question 7: Mental state *
> Mental health conditions can be at times particularly difficult to identify.
> 
> Referral for *psychiatric assessment* and determination of *prognosis, treatment required*, work history, *ability to undertake activities of daily living*, and social history is necessary when there is a recent history or current clinical evidence of the following: [...] chronic neurosis (for example, chronic anxiety or depression, obsessive compulsive disorder, phobias)


All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Your application will definitely be referred and you'll be asked to undergo an evaluation by a psychiatrist. It would be a good idea to talk to your psychiatrist and see if they would be willing to write a letter and perhaps provide documentation to include with your medical assessment to show that your condition is under control and will not result in a significant cost to the Medicare system.


----------



## sydney_dream (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks to all of you.

The person is 30 y.o. (doesn't need more schooling). He started his treatment 1 year ago, is unemployed, but able to work.
His current therapy is medication for Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder / Depression, and once per 2-3 months an appointment with psychiatrist. When he started the therapy his OCD was quite affecting him, but now is much better and although still present but doesn't affect him much. His psychiatrist is willing to write that.


----------



## sydney_dream (Aug 18, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Your application will definitely be referred and *you'll be asked to undergo an evaluation by a psychiatrist*. It would be a good idea to talk to your psychiatrist and see if they would be willing to write a letter and perhaps provide *documentation *to include with your medical assessment to show that your condition is under control and will not result in a significant cost to the Medicare system.


- Would this be an evaluation with the same psychiatrist that a person in currently under?

- What documentation did you mean to be included with the medical assessment?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sydney_dream said:


> - Would this be an evaluation with the same psychiatrist that a person in currently under?
> 
> - What documentation did you mean to be included with the medical assessment?


1. No, a different psychiatrist.
2. Charts, prescription histories, reports on blood tests or other tests they may have undertaken, letters from the GP and psychiatrist - anything that would help to show that the individual's condition is under control and how (what sorts of medications they are taking, treatments they are undergoing).

There is an added cost to obtaining a psychiatric assessment.


----------

